# Herding Puppy



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if this would be better suited here or the Training section (feel free to move me), but I'm bringing home a pup in a couple of weeks. He's a real mixed breed. Mom is probably BC/Lab/Pit and dad is GSD/Rott and maybe some other sort of leggier breed. Both great dogs. The only mix I'm sure of in there (the more time I spend with them) is GSD and BC. But he looks like a floppy-eared Mal. 

He's been herding his siblings since he could walk. He's one of those two speeds dogs, even for a pup. He's either totally passed out or herding his siblings and people. You haven't seen cute until you've watched a puppy that can barely walk herding you.

I guess my question is how to best focus this obvious energy and (dare I say) drive. I know we're months and months away from dog sports, but I would love to get into them. I have an adult BC mix already and he's too reactive and unfocused for sports. He's an excellent obedience dog, though.

Does anybody have any suggestions on where to place this herding energy?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would start out with some basic puppy and obedience classes and go from there. Try out whatever is available to you locally and see what you and your new pup like the best. Agility and obedience/rally are great options. Herding dogs don't necessarily need to herd to get out that energy and drive to work - they just need some job that engages their mind. 

What sports do you find most interesting?


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! Agility is probably my #1 interest. I like working alongside my dog. I do a lot of obedience with my adult dog and really enjoy that as well, mostly because he's good at it and enjoys it. I get a kick out of him obviously showing off around other dogs. Rally might end up being a good choice, but time will tell. I'm also interested in dock diving and disc dog. I'm imagining an 80lb disc dog jumping on my back and knocking me flat... Although he's the smallest male right now so I doubt he'll be that big.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would start looking around now for agility places. Many offer fundamental classes that you can get involved with at a young age. I didn't start my young dog in agility until ~13 months, so he had lots of basic obedience training under his belt, but other people in my agility class started around 5 or 6 months.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks again! I'm guessing they don't do jumps and such with pups-- at least I hope not! But I don't see why you couldn't work on certain events and commands while they're still pups.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

LaneyKate said:


> Thanks again! I'm guessing they don't do jumps and such with pups-- at least I hope not! But I don't see why you couldn't work on certain events and commands while they're still pups.


Exactly. You can teach the skills of going through and around jump standards without actually having a jump set up. There is a lot of foundation work needed in agility.


----------

